# Anfängerin GT Performer 2008



## sistaz (4. April 2008)

hallo,
ich habe vor ein paar tagen endlich das neue 2008'er GT Performer bekommen.
und nun wollte ich mal fragen wie ich am besten

1) die bremsen einstelle, müssen die mehr richtung fußboden zeigen?
2) welche lenkerstellung ist optimal?
3) wie hoch sollte der sattel sein?
4) wieviel luftdruck sollte auf den reifen sein?

ich bin ca. 179,5 cm und wiege 62kg


würde mich sehr über antworten freuen.


----------



## .nOx (4. April 2008)

alles geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (4. April 2008)

Hier geht's zum BMX-Workshop.
Dort findest Du einige Informationen über Bremsen, und wie Du sie einstellst.

Bzgl. der Lenkerstellung : Regular ist parallel zur Gabel.

Bzgl. Sattel: Er sollte so tief sein, dass er Dir nach Möglichkeit nicht im Weg ist.

Bzgl. Luftdruck: Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Einsteiger mögen i.d.R. die schlagabsorbierenden Eigenschaften minimal aufgepumpter Reifen.
Wieviel Druck der Reifen mindestens bzw. maximal haben darf, steht auf dem Mantel.


----------



## gmozi (4. April 2008)

Zu den Bremsen ... direkt die Bremsbeläge tauschen!! Mit den original verbauten, kannst Du die Bremse einstellen bis Du schwarz wirst.
Empfehlen kann ich die guten durchsichtigen Trial beläge. Günstig und haben auch auf "günstigen" Felgen super! Bremsleistung.

Lenker sollte irgendwo zwischen 90 Grad Winkel zum Boden und paralleler Ausrichtung zur Gabel sein.

Sattel? Naja ganz wie Du es magst.

Ich fahr im HR meistens 1 - 1.5 Bar mehr als im VR. Also HR 5 Bar VR 3.5-4 Bar

Ich wieg aber auch knapp 15 Kg mehr ;-)

Edit: da bracht man mal 2 Minuten zu lang und schon ist der Herr Dominik schneller


----------



## sistaz (5. April 2008)

danke für eure antworten!
ich werde mir jetzt erstmal einen imbusschlüsselsatz bestellen müssen und dann fahr ich mal zur tanke und prüf den reifendruck!

weichere bremsbeläge, sind die von vorteil?

wie sieht es mit leichteren pedalen aus?

mein fahrrad wiegt rund 14kg.


----------



## hnx.dave (5. April 2008)

jo, kannst dir die hier<<-- holen, sind meiner meinung nach die besten pedalen die es gibt,  haben super grip und sind dazu günstig und leicht.


dave


----------



## gmozi (5. April 2008)

sistaz schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten!
> ich werde mir jetzt erstmal einen imbusschlüsselsatz bestellen müssen und dann fahr ich mal zur tanke und prüf den reifendruck!
> 
> weichere bremsbeläge, sind die von vorteil?
> ...



Die Originalbeläge die dort verbaut werden sind halt noch relativ hart, bremsen echt schlecht, und nutzen dabei die Beschichtung der Felge sehr stark ab. Weichere Beläge, wie von mir schon vorgeschlagen, bremsen besser und nutzen die Felge weniger ab.

Leichtere Pedale ... naja halte ich erst mal nicht für so wichtig, wobei man da für recht wenig Geld schon nen gutes Stück Gewicht sparen kann.
Merkt man aber eh nicht ;-)


----------



## sistaz (5. April 2008)

ich bin grad mit dem hinterreifen ganz blöd auf den bordstein gesprungen, hab 2 löcher im schlauch. ist das normal?

der schlauch ist von *kenda 20x1,75*

wie gessagt das fahrrad ist gerade mal 3 tage "alt"


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2008)

Am Schlauch liegt's nicht. Wenn, dann am Mantel. Ist halt ein Unterschied, ob das ein Mantel für Dirt oder für Street ist. Die Mäntel für Street haben i.d.R. dickere Seitenwände. 
Vielleicht hast Du auch nur zu wenig Druck auf dem Reifen gehabt.


----------



## sistaz (5. April 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Am Schlauch liegt's nicht. Wenn, dann am Mantel. Ist halt ein Unterschied, ob das ein Mantel für Dirt oder für Street ist. Die Mäntel für Street haben i.d.R. dickere Seitenwände.
> Vielleicht hast Du auch nur zu wenig Druck auf dem Reifen gehabt.



der mantel ist von *kenda kiniption * es ist kein dirt mantel.
tja ich war gerade auf dem weg zur tanke um den reifen aufzupumpen.

soll ich den mantel jetzt flicken oder einen neuen kaufen?

gibt es bessere mäntel als von kenda?


das ist mein mantel:


----------



## hnx.dave (5. April 2008)

kommt vor sowas, nennt sich snakebit (schlangenbiss)

selbsterklärend 


also ich vermute mal stark dass du zuwenig luft im reifen hattest.

beim mir kommt sowas mit ca. 4 bar nicht vor, und ich bin schon öfters gegen nen bordstein oder treppen hoch gefahren  =P

edit: 
ob du flickst oder neu kaufst ist deine entscheidung, wenn du flicken kannst, dann mach es. wenn es dir doch zuviel arbeit ist, dann kauf en neuen, der kostet auch max. 6 euro.
der mantel ist übrigens gut, also an dem lags nicht.

achja, und den mantel kannste nich flicken, wenn dann den schlauch 

dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sistaz (5. April 2008)

@dave

danke, ich hab mir jetzt sicherheitshalber 2 neue gekauft.

muss ich generell noch etwas beachten?


----------



## RISE (5. April 2008)

Die Ursache für den Platten ist ja eigentlich erklärt. Es sei noch hinzugefügt, dass manchmal auch einfach Pech ist. Du kannst viel Luft drauf haben und trotzdem irgendwo unglücklich landen...Lässt sich nicht vermeiden. Grad nicht am Anfang.
Wenn du dir eh schon einen Satz Inbusschlüssel bestellst, dann würde gleich noch eine Luftpumpe (spart den Weg zur Tankstelle) und Flickzeug dazubestellen. Wenn der Schlauch richtig aufgerissen ist, kann man natürlich nicht mehr flicken, ansonsten lohnt es sich schon. 

Da es bei mir viele Scherben oder sonstige spitze Gegenstände gibt, hat es sich bewährt, einen alten Schlauch (mit rausgeschnittenem Ventil) zusätzlich in den Reifen zu legen. Erhöht aber auch die Rotationsmasse.


----------



## sistaz (5. April 2008)

gibt es irgendwelche seiten wo man sich tricks (videos), für anfänger, angucken kann??


----------



## Hertener (5. April 2008)

Hier mal was zum BunnyHop.
Und hier mal ein paar Anleitungen zu Flatland und Rampe: klick

*EDIT:*
Außerdem gibt's auch bei YouTube ein paar HowTo-Filmchen. Einfach mal gucken...


----------



## Juiciefreak (9. April 2008)

also die flat-anleitungsvideos sind top! 
da seh ich endlich mal was ich mir so vorgenommen hab oOo 
das kann ja ein sommer werden xD


----------



## sistaz (14. April 2008)

hey boys,

habe endlich die neuen bremsen bekommen, die weichen sind viel besser als die originalen!!! hinte quietscht es noch ein bisschen, ist das normal?

und ich habe mich am wochenende mit dem BUNNY HOP probiert, gibt es da tricks zu beachten, ich kriege leider auf gut deutsch "den arsch" nicht hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (14. April 2008)

das kam bei mir auch erst mit der zeit


----------



## Aceface (14. April 2008)

sistaz schrieb:


> hey boys,
> 
> habe endlich die neuen bremsen bekommen, die weichen sind viel besser als die originalen!!! hinte quietscht es noch ein bisschen, ist das normal?
> 
> und ich habe mich am wochenende mit dem BUNNY HOP probiert, gibt es da tricks zu beachten, ich kriege leider auf gut deutsch "den arsch" nicht hoch.




was fällt dir denn daran besonders schwer? wie versuchst du ihn auszuführen? lass dich nicht entmutigen....das dauert eine zeit bis man das gefühl dafür hat.


----------



## hnx.dave (14. April 2008)

joa, einfach weiter probieren, war bei mir auch so.dann klappts auch irwann


----------



## Hertener (14. April 2008)

> "den arsch" nicht hoch


Den Arsch nach hinten, über das Hinterrad bringen und dabei leicht in die Knie gehen. Dann den Lenker hoch ziehen und im richtigen Moment die Knie durch drücken und hoch hüpfen. Dabei versuchen mit den Füßen die Pedale zu krallen und mit hoch zu ziehen. Und dann: Üben, üben, üben.


----------



## sistaz (21. April 2008)

hi,
mein erster *bunny hop* hat geklappt!!!
seit meine pegs dran sind ist das fahrrad so schwer, gibt es gute leichtere für  street & ramp?


----------



## chrische (21. April 2008)

Wenn du sie nicht unbedingt brauchst, davon gehe ich mal aus weil man als Anfänger ja nicht gleich grindet, würde ich die Pegs einfach ganz abnehmen.
Und zu der Frage vorher ob das normal ist das die Bremsanlage quitscht: Ja wenn die nicht quitscht stimmt was nicht  .


----------



## hnx.dave (21. April 2008)

würd au sagn du brauchst erstmal keine, oder probierst du etwa schon zu grinden?

kannst die einfach abnehmnm die pegs, und die muttern wieder draufschrauben..



gruß dave


----------



## gmozi (21. April 2008)

^^ Genau ... erst mal Pegs abmachen. Später gibts noch die tollen "G-Sport" Plegs. Die sind echt leicht. Wenn die bremse quitscht, dann bremst sie auch! Jenachdem welche Beläge Du gekauft hast, ist das absolut normal. Felgenflanken und Bremsbeläge immer mal mit Spiritus sauber machen.


----------



## DaStreetz (7. Mai 2008)

hnx.dave schrieb:


> kommt vor sowas, nennt sich snakebit (schlangenbiss)
> 
> selbsterklärend
> 
> ...



Ich denke mal einen SnakeBite bekommt man immer hin; ganz besonders an Bordsteinkanten  
Da spielt der Luftdruck keine Rolle...


----------



## Weltmeister (7. Mai 2008)

Na holla die waldfee, is das nen umgangston hier :-D so nett auf einmal  

also da du die trialbremsbeläge hast ist es normal. ansonsten dreh sie mal um, kann schlimmer oder besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (7. Mai 2008)

> Da spielt der Luftdruck keine Rolle...


Halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Wie war das noch mit Kraft und Fläche?
Je größer die Kraft und je kleiner die Fläche umso größer die Flächenpressung?
Und der kann man nur mit entsprechend hohem Luftdruck in den Reifen entgegen wirken?


----------

